# Zombie blocks 1 huge or 2 big



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok playing 1500 should I take 1 huge block of 100 zombies or 2 blocks of 50, and what do you guys prefer?


----------



## Zarenkenial (Nov 4, 2010)

honestly, tho zombies are slightly better than what they used to be, I wouldn't consider using them to fill up core choice. Hell i would'nt include them at all to be honest. just buy a box of zombies to use for raise dead. Your far better off sticking with skellies now that they are cheaper. You can't go wrong with ghouls still either.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

There are some legitimate uses for "bought" zombies. Making a totally unbreakable battle line with a unit of 200 of them, for example, both satisfies your Core requirement at 2000 points and leaves you to spend your points on powerful units of fast-moving Monstrous Infantry and cavalry. It's kind of like playing Brettonians at that point, honestly-- except unlike Peasants, Zombies won't break and run. Units of Black Knights, Blood Knights, Crypt Horrors, and maybe a Varghulf or two can then run roughshod through the enemy flanks. 

That being said, in a traditional Vampire Counts army, you're better off just ignoring the zombie entry in the army list, and keeping a few zombies around just for the purposes of Raise Dead. Skeletons are the most points-efficient Core choice in the book for general purpose use, I think, and you won't go wrong with a couple big units of Skeleton Warriors , each lead by a Vampire or Wight King.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

however if you get a corpse cart, its vigour mortis can really help things allong if you insistant on using zombies


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Use 2 units of 50 as you can reliably grow zombies like it's going out of fashion now!

Position 2 casters within 6" of both units, (ie: deploy 'zombie'--2" gap--'main unit'--2" gap--zombie), place a caster on each corner of the 'main unit' and go nuts with invocation!
That can net you anywhere between 4+2x caster's Lv upto 24+2x caster's Lv worth of zombies each turn!

A turn or two of that and you've got yourself 2 huge tarpit units.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

2x50 but i reckon you could start smaller, get some ghouls or skellies with the points and raise them back up


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

ditto on exp626. I like a skelly unit five wide and deep as a necro bunker with zombies on each side. A lvl 3 master necro with master of the dead creates on average 6.5 skellies and 10 zombies in each unit for a total of 20 zombies and 6.6 skellies in turn one. That is over 90 points of core generated with a single Nehek at a casting cost of 6+. Thus, a unit of 35 skelies becomes 41.5 and 40 zombies becomes 50 in one turn. Put danse on them to re-roll to hit and keep growing them and they quickly get out of hand. However, smart players will start to dispel Nehek as a priority. 

The thing is that these units need other units with punch to them to make the army work. Zombies and skellies will tarpit and, with Nehek, stick around a number of turns before they die but they will not win many battles or kill much.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

A block of 100 is way too excessive. Two blocks of 50 are fine.


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie (Oct 26, 2011)

I agree with olderplayer and experiment626 Go with 2 blocks of zombies to maximize how many you create per turn with invocation. If they are in 1 block that one block is only going to get 2d6 plus the casters level. Where 2 blocks are going to get 2d6 plus the casters level each. Squeeze a corpse cart with unholy lodestone in either as your wizards mount or somewhere near the wizard and the zombies. This way you will get to reroll one D6/unit when determining the amount of models you can resurrect. Plus since Invocation is an augment spell and the corpse cart would be in range it will also grant every unit in 6" Always Strikes First. If you later add in a Mortis engine with Blasphemous Tome your level 4 wizards will be adding 6 to their casting roles, making that Invocation even harder to dispel :biggrin:


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't like the miscast consequences of the tome.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

olderplayer said:


> I don't like the miscast consequences of the tome.


I tend to agree


----------

